# links oder rechts? geht auch die Mitte?



## TraphiX (16. Februar 2005)

*links oder rechts? ich will aber durch die mitte*

Ich habe mal wieder ein probrlem.
Diesmal habe ich mich aber schon an freunde und verwandte gewendet. 
Mir konnte aber nicht geholfen werden.
Und nun bin ich hier.

folgendes.
ich habe eine victory2 mit nem voodoo banshee ship (ist bloß ne temporäre Lösung)
aber bis ich wieder flüssig bin muss ich die nutzen.
Um auf mein Problem zurück zu kommen. ich habe zuerst standarttreiber installier (WIN XP database) 
das hat auch alles ganz toll geklappt, bis ich zoggn wollte. [can´t find openglide subsystem] 
also hab ich treiber von der karte gesaugt und installiert. nun ging auch alles,
bis auf cinema 4d. Cinema verursacht nen fehler und fährt wieder runter.
wenn ich dir Treiber wieder wechsle, dann gehts wieder, aber spiele kann ich dann wieder nich zuocken.

schonmal vielen dank an alle, die sich die mühe machten sie den kram hier durchzulesen

kann mir jemand eventuell nen rat geben, wie ich spiele und trotzdem cinema öffne?

grüße
TraphiX


----------



## arrg (19. Februar 2005)

Das Problem kenne ich auch ... und zwar probier mal die aktuelle DirectX version draufzuspielen und ein aktuellen Treiber.

arrg


----------

